# Autónomo on a non-lucrative visa



## AbeFroman (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey Forum,

Sorry if this has been asked before, but do any of you fantastic, extremely good looking folks know if we non-lucrative visa holders are able to access Spanish public benefits by contributing as autónomos? If so, is it possible to get the EUR 50 starting rate? And what government office would we go to to register?

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AbeFroman said:


> Hey Forum,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but do any of you fantastic, extremely good looking folks know if we non-lucrative visa holders are able to access Spanish public benefits by contributing as autónomos? If so, is it possible to get the EUR 50 starting rate? And what government office would we go to to register?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado!


Non-lucrative means that you can't work here (although some consulates are issuing visas to those working remotely for a company based in another country), so no, you wouldn't be able to register as autónomo here in order to access state healthcare.

You would need private health insurance for at least the first year, & then, if you live in a region where it is available, you could register for the  convenio especial


----------



## AbeFroman (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks alot for your answer Xavi. When I went to get our residence cards and when we went for the empadronamento, at both places they told us the next step was to register with social security. I went to social security and they told me that I needed to register as an autónomo. Nevertheless, I had beren under the impression that it is exactly as you say: we are not entitled to act as taxpayers or receive benefits. But all of these government officials seem to have a different opinion. So it got me thinking: if we could start contributing as taxpayers now, we would have a head start for our contributions/trámites for when we (Vishnu wiling) get permanent residence.

So, given my bureaucrat-induced confusion, I'm wondering if it wouldn't be worthwhile either to a) confirm this with the tax authority (AEAT?) or b) contact an immigration lawyer, so they can most likely tell me the same thing you have just said. But just in case, signing up now would save us a lot of headaches in the future.

But thanks again for this and any other info you can provide!

And PS for the record, we already have private health cover as required for our visa.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> Non-lucrative means that you can't work here (although some consulates are issuing visas to those working remotely for a company based in another country), so no, you wouldn't be able to register as autónomo here in order to access state healthcare.
> 
> You would need private health insurance for at least the first year, & then, if you live in a region where it is available, you could register for the  convenio especial


Whilst it is true that I am fantastic and extremely good looking, all I can add to this wonderful thread is that where we live convenio especial is only available for three months in any calendar year...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Whilst it is true that I am fantastic and extremely good looking, all I can add to this wonderful thread is that where we live convenio especial is only available for three months in any calendar year...


seriously? 

You can only sign up for it between certain dates? Or use it 3 months a year?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AbeFroman said:


> Thanks alot for your answer Xavi. When I went to get our residence cards and when we went for the empadronamento, at both places they told us the next step was to register with social security. I went to social security and they told me that I needed to register as an autónomo. Nevertheless, I had beren under the impression that it is exactly as you say: we are not entitled to act as taxpayers or receive benefits. But all of these government officials seem to have a different opinion. So it got me thinking: if we could start contributing as taxpayers now, we would have a head start for our contributions/trámites for when we (Vishnu wiling) get permanent residence.
> 
> So, given my bureaucrat-induced confusion, I'm wondering if it wouldn't be worthwhile either to a) confirm this with the tax authority (AEAT?) or b) contact an immigration lawyer, so they can most likely tell me the same thing you have just said. But just in case, signing up now would save us a lot of headaches in the future.
> 
> ...


Ahh - didn't realise that you're already here!

When you went to do the empadronamiento, the people there likely wouldn't know the ins & outs of immigration from different countries. Non-lucrative definitely means you can't work, so you can't register as self-employed. You can contact a gestor to confirm this.

You'll be contributing as tax payers anyway, since you'll have to make tax declarations on all your worldwide income - but that isn't the same as making Social Security payments, which is what you'd be doing if you were autónomo, & that is what entitles you to healthcare.


----------

